
Show HN: Book flights for 1/10 of the cost upfront - nikkwong
I built a flight booking app&#x2F;website that lets you book flights immediately and pay for them over time. <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bliss.flights" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bliss.flights</a><p>I got frustrated after being unable to afford an important trip ($1000+) while ass-broke in college and realized it’s a big problem for other young people who don’t own credit cards.<p>Besides financing payments, Bliss has &quot;GTFO Deals” similar to Scott’s Cheap Flights, where we notify you whenever we see unusually cheap flights flying out of your city (i.e. $250 roundtrip from New York to Madrid).<p>Would you use it? Any feedback?
======
joecorgi
I'd use that, how would you handle payment with folks who change their mind?

